
2 Missouri death row inmates suggest gas chamber for executions - us0r
http://customwire.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_DEATH_ROW_GAS_CHAMBER
======
anigbrowl
This link is badly broken and consistently takes me to a map rather than a
news story.

~~~
pcvarmint
[http://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-
world/article48622680....](http://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-
world/article48622680.html)

